# How to add an alert for new resale listings for a resort



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 22, 2022)

I cannot seem to find this capability anymore.  Can someone provide guidance on how to do this? TIA.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 22, 2022)

when logged into https://tug2.com you would click the "my watch list" link along the left hand side:


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 22, 2022)

Thank you Brian. I knew it was there but could not find it.


----------

